# Stern centercaps



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been rebuilding a set of Stern Face II's, and the previous owner shaved the metal stern symbol down on the center caps. I'm looking for replacements, and was wondering if the company even existed anymore. All I can find is this Golden Apple company that makes these terrible "Stern" chrome wheels. but it's obviously not the same company. Anyone have any leads as to where I could pick some up? 

The wheels and center caps in question. 









I would also be willing to grab some of these.


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

Good luck. I have been searching for awhile now. I missing the insert part of one of my center caps. I have come across some on ebay but for the 17 sterns of the saleen mustangs.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

VRDubssat said:


> Good luck. I have been searching for awhile now. I missing the insert part of one of my center caps. I have come across some on ebay but for the 17 sterns of the saleen mustangs.


Well, I finally found a mint set through a jdm parts person in cali. But 3 days after I put them on one of the center pieces fell out. so now I'm in the same position as you. If I find a set, I'll let you know. maybe we can split it. Please do the same if you find anything! :beer:


----------

